# How Many Golf Courses?



## ebittner (Apr 18, 2006)

I just wanted to know how many golf courses you guys had within a half hour of where you live.
I only have two in that range. They are both pretty good but one of them is not to great because it is a low budget course. The other one is very nice I like it a lot becasue it is always in really good shape.


----------



## Zanzer (Apr 19, 2006)

There's so many here I had to do a Yellow Pages search.

I counted about 20 within 30 minutes of where I live


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

LOL, within half an hour hey.

Well I have one golf course that is 10 mins away, and the next closest is 5 hours away (I live in a country town as you may have guessed)


----------



## hacker30 (Apr 11, 2006)

Living in florida sure is nice there are more than you can count and pretty much golf all year long ,not to rub it in or anything.:cheeky4:


----------



## JDScope (Apr 18, 2006)

*Courses in area*

Hi,

I live out west of Chicago, and have about 6 that I can get to in 1/2 hour or less - but that's only because of heavy traffic out where I am.. I'm WAY out there as far as suburbs are concerned, and there are so many courses within an hour or so - that it almost boggles the mind..

I can only imagine the extra planning and time it would take to play different courses if I lived in a more rural area! I don't know if I would be so intent on playing different courses (as I am now) if I did - I think I'd pick that good one you mentioned, and play all of my golf there!

Jim


----------



## Zanzer (Apr 19, 2006)

Matthew_22 said:


> LOL, within half an hour hey.
> 
> Well I have one golf course that is 10 mins away, and the next closest is 5 hours away (I live in a country town as you may have guessed)


Ya, I had no idea there was so many! I noticed alot of people at work talking about all these different courses they were playing but I never really stopped to think about counting them till this thread. I guess since I grew up here I just took it for granted.


----------



## green lea (Apr 20, 2006)

probably 15 or 20, i live in southern MN


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

JDScope said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live out west of Chicago, and have about 6 that I can get to in 1/2 hour or less - but that's only because of heavy traffic out where I am.. I'm WAY out there as far as suburbs are concerned, and there are so many courses within an hour or so - that it almost boggles the mind..
> 
> ...


I also live west of Chicago, but I'm a little closer toward Chicago but still in the suburbs. I'd say there has to be at least 10 courses I could get to in a half hour. We have a magazine for all courses in the Chicagoland area and there has to be a couple hundred at least.


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

Yep, as far has Golf courses here, in Chicago, we are blessed lol


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

Michael311 said:


> Yep, as far has Golf courses here, in Chicago, we are blessed lol


Yeah the only problem is that every course that is decent will cost you a fairly large chunk of cash. Would you agree Michael311?  :dunno: I know a few cheap courses, but those are they losey Forest Preserve ones.


----------



## Phreak (Apr 23, 2006)

I have a lot of them that are really close to my house. I have about 4 that are within a 30min drive.


----------



## fuzzyjr (Apr 25, 2006)

*here in NE Florida Jacksonvill and surronding areas*

we have about 25+ courses all within 30-45 mins of each other here they are If i have played it i will give you a comment on the course, these are my opinions so take them how you will

Keystone Heights Poor to Fair
Palatka Golf CC Fair 
Ravines Fair
Magnolia Point 27 hole Excellent
Fleming Island Excellent
Cimmarone Excellent
St Johns Country Club Excellent
St Johns golf Club Good
Hyde park Fair 
Windsor Park Good
Eagle Harbor Excellent 
Reynolds Industrial Negative Called the Cow Pasture
Champions Club Julington Creek Very Good 
Orange Park Country Club Excellent Home Course
Ponte Vedra Inn and Club Excellent
TPC at Sawgrass Havent Played name speaks for itself
Ponte Vedra Golf and Country Superb 
King and Bear Golf Superb
Slammer and Squire Superb my personal favorite
South Hampton Excellent
North Hampton Almost Superb
Queens Harbor Very Good
Marsh's Landing Havent played hear its great
Windy Harbor Navy Good
Royal St Augustine Very Good
Panther Creek Havent Played


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

Reynolds Industrial??? Oh, man that sounds like whoever named that course was not a golfer. Sounds like golfers feel the same if it's called the Cow Pasture  

I've got 5 or 6 within a 30 minute drive, although only half of them are really acceptable in terms of being worth the money and the time. Got a great course just across the road from me (way expensive) - just gotta figure out an easy way to jump the wire fence with my golf gear in hand ... maybe a trampoline?

You can play here almost all year round, even in the rainy season, so I guess I'm lucky. Can be kind of frosty some mornings though before the sun burns off the frost.


----------

